# Nail Trimming Prices



## trdarch (Sep 9, 2007)

Does anyone know how much Petco charges for their nail and pad trimming service? Thanks so much.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Since there are no prices listed on their website, it probably varies by region. Just give 'em a call.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

trdarch said:


> Does anyone know how much Petco charges for their nail and *pad trimming* service? Thanks so much.


uhh since when do you trim a dogs pads??


----------



## trdarch (Sep 9, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> uhh since when do you trim a dogs pads??


The hair around the pad, not the actual pad.


----------



## Felix (Sep 8, 2007)

trdarch said:


> Does anyone know how much Petco charges for their nail and pad trimming service? Thanks so much.


Since they're in competition with Petsmart, I'm guessing $15-20.


----------

